# DIY Documentaries / No Budget Films



## Rolling Blackouts (Jan 19, 2012)

I think a lot have already been aforementioned, and have running links elsewhere on the site, but I figured it might be worthwhile to start a running thread.
There's a seemingly endless supply of liberal/wing-nutty/corporate/high production value documentaries out there - but the legit low/no budget DIY films are a bit harder to come by.
So who's got any recommendations?
You can find some of these for free on sprword.com or 1channel.ch for free..... or just pirate some suckas netflix.


--Dark Days (a look beneath NY and the friendly crackheads that live there)
--Hold Fast (dirty kids building a badass boat in Florida)
--Breaking the Spell
--Pickaxe
--If (A) Tree Falls (story of the ELF)
--Off the Grid Life : Mesa
--Piece by Piece (SF Graffiti)
--Infamy (global graffiti)
--Alter Ego (more graffiti)
--Catching Out (Trains!)
--Long Gone (more trains)
--Who is Bozo Texino?
--Blood Car (not a doc, but radical satire, and my favorite film ever)
--Exit through the Gift Shop (Banksy's controversial film)
--Earthlings (animal liberation)


----------



## bicycle (Jan 19, 2012)

Anarchist Yacht Clubb, maybe also holfd fast? to be found on vimeo
Train on the brain to be found on vimeo


----------



## frzrbrnd (Jan 19, 2012)

long gone is seemingly impossible to pirate.


----------



## shitbagdanny (Jan 19, 2012)

a cure for the crash, before named listerine on sundays.
i have a rough copy, because my brother choppy was in it.
it fucking sucks, peice of garbage. also, i dont know how to upload shit onto websites, nor do i care to learn.


----------



## thefourthgeorge (Jan 20, 2012)

This blog- http://fuckcopyright.blogspot.com/ -Has a pretty big selection of various social and political documentaries, and also some nature docs apparently? Haven't looked through it too much but it seems like a good resource.


----------



## exstinksean (Jan 20, 2012)

check out documentaryheaven.com
TONS of cool shit!


----------



## Milque Toast (Feb 6, 2012)

http://www.snagfilms.com/films/title/roach_trip

About 5 minutes into this RN. Off to a good start.


----------



## zephyr23 (Mar 30, 2013)

does anyone know where i can find long gone?


----------

